
Jakob Shattering v1.0.1 has been released - leviathan2701
https://gitlab.unizar.es/699623/distributed-parallel-cracking-paswords
======
leviathan2701
Additional info:
[http://uninfmill.com/jakob_shattering.html](http://uninfmill.com/jakob_shattering.html)

